# merry xmas cement silver fun



## 61 silverman (Dec 25, 2010)

copper wire welded together to spell out merry xmas copper / silver nitrate making cement silver


----------



## Palladium (Dec 25, 2010)

Just when i thought i had seen it all. lol
Merry Xmas Mark.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 25, 2010)

Really nice, silverman. That took some effort. The lettering is excellent.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 25, 2010)

That is a beautiful job. 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 25, 2010)

Silverman, I really wish you would come on the forum more often. I enjoy your posts.


----------



## jj_bar (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## 61 silverman (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank You all for the nice comments..!!! I had thought's of having this printed into Christmas cards, however I procrastinated and did not get-er -done .. All-tho, I will say that this is my idea and will think of other designs appropriate with SILVER .. Maybe Hallmark will purchase for mass production.. Here I go DREAM-in .. :mrgreen: 

Thank's again MARK


----------



## Palladium (Jan 2, 2011)

I like how he combines his love for his artistic designs with his love and hobbie for precious metals. what got you started Mark?


----------



## 61 silverman (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all ,, Back again palladium too answer your question of how I got started ? Well I was nearly born into it.. My mother has taught ceramics for over forty years, the whole buisness was located at HOME.. My Father; worked for much of my youth at a large foundry in the portland vacinity.. I have worked in the ART FOUNDRY much of the work being cast in Bronze, For a period of about 10 years I worked allmost exclusively on 999 FINE SILVER lost wax casting.. Liberty Mint was one of the larger clients we did work for.. The MICKEY was built by me, (not originated by me ) in 2000.
That pretty much puts it in a nut shell,,


----------



## Palladium (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, It's hard to top Mickey. You got some pics of your previous works Mark?


----------



## 61 silverman (Jan 19, 2011)

Palladium here is a picture of me working on a bronze casting that is in Hawaii, I never got into taking pictures like alot of the people I have worked with.
I am on the left ...


----------



## Palladium (Jan 19, 2011)

How tall was that when you were finished? How do you hide the welds?


----------



## 61 silverman (Jan 19, 2011)

Palladium said:


> How tall was that when you were finished? How do you hide the welds?


 Talent My Friend !!!!! LOL now for the fact's this piece of bronze finished is about 7.5 ft tall, it is in the sitting possition cross legged, and quite PLUMP.. to tell the truth there is a bit of talent required to assemble and " HIDE THE WELDS " it is just something hard to teach, you have it or you dont...


----------

